# Gap between fridge and counter



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

An end panel, like shown below.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Amazon.com


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Check the manual for your appliance. Most have minimal clearances. Nothing would stop you from fashioning a piece for the countertop itself.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Can't move the fridge closer?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Mike Milam said:


> Can't move the fridge closer?


Then there may be a gap on the other side! OP should send us a pic including both sides.


----------



## cruelsun (Jul 6, 2019)

huesmann said:


> Then there may be a gap on the other side! OP should send us a pic including both sides.


That looks like an advertising picture for somebody selling cabinet work that box is in the refrigerator. Both of those pictures are taken from similar angles on the same side of the refrigerator. First one you see the whole refrigerator and the gap between it and the cabinets, the second picture shows additional woodworking to box in the refrigerator and eliminate those gaps.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cruelsun (Jul 6, 2019)

cruelsun said:


> That looks like an advertising picture for somebody selling cabinet work that box is in the refrigerator. Both of those pictures are taken from similar angles on the same side of the refrigerator. First one you see the whole refrigerator and the gap between it and the cabinets, the second picture shows additional woodworking to box in the refrigerator and eliminate those gaps.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Sorry, I misread this thread. Did not see the original posters picture and misunderstood huesman's post.


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

huesmann said:


> Then there may be a gap on the other side! OP should send us a pic including both sides.


That was an issue when we got our new fridge. One side was up against the counter (so stuff would fall in) leaving a larger gap on the other side. It was raised as a concern by the in-house design consultant. I expressed concurrence then ignored it. It hasn't been raised since. Sometimes time is the solution.


----------



## jhayat (Jan 4, 2017)

CaptTom said:


> Amazon.com


Thx. Unless I am missing something, that appears to be for counter to stove, and would not work for counter to fridge.



lenaitch said:


> Check the manual for your appliance. Most have minimal clearances.


Thx. Just checked the manual, and the minimal clearance for the sides is 1/8"



Mike Milam said:


> Can't move the fridge closer?





huesmann said:


> Then there may be a gap on the other side! OP should send us a pic including both sides.


Yep - gap on the other side! Pic:

https://jeffreyhayat.com/temp/gap2.jpg

I am ok with that gap, which is about 1/2", but do not want to make it almost 1" wider.



lenaitch said:


> Nothing would stop you from fashioning a piece for the countertop itself.


May not be a bad idea. Out of what? Wood? And then just shim it in there?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

jhayat said:


> May not be a bad idea. Out of what? Wood? And then just shim it in there?


If it is fairly thin, you could probably get away with adhesive. Anything approaching an inch or wider and I would think of dowel pins or underside support (which itself would have to be secured).

As for appearance, you won't likely be able to match the counter. A piece of nicely finished and sealed wood? Depending on taste you could stain and clear coat or paint (but I would still clear coat for durability).


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

jhayat said:


> Thx. Unless I am missing something, that appears to be for counter to stove, and would not work for counter to fridge.


Yes, but my counter is a bit higher than my stove. The gap cover is very flexible, and handles the 90-degrree turn easily. It would work the same for a fridge. Mine is a sticky silicone, there's no adhesive. There are lots of different models on Amazon. I bought mine back in 2017 so I don't have the link handy. Search for silicone crumb guard, gap filler, gap cover, etc.


----------

